# Need help with no spark on 1996 Altima.. Sat for 4 years



## Mgg4591 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello everyone. I recently came into possession of a 1996 Nissan Altima GXE. The car hasn't been touched or started since 2007, and has been sitting outside all that time. To my understanding the car was running when it was last used, so im not sure what could be the issue.

The problem i am having is the car will not start. It cranks but doesn't fire. The fuel pump is working and fuel is getting to the injectors, and power is also at the injectors. There is no spark at the plugs or coil, but the connector going into the coil does have power. I replaced the coil but it didn't do anything. I was thinking maybe the ignition control module, or crank position sensor could be bad but Im not sure where they are located on this vehicle.

Any hep would be greatly appreciated.:newbie:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The power transistor and the crank position sensor are all built into the distributor. The condenser is a separate unit next to the distributor. New distributors are very expensive. Get the old one tested or pick up a used one at a junk yard.


----------



## Mgg4591 (Jun 4, 2011)

I was reading around that oil gets onto the pickup of the sensor and can cause this issue. If so, would pulling the distributer and cleaning the sensor do anything, or does it have to be replaced?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Yes, oil can get into the sensor area. Try pulling the dist and cleaning it.


----------



## Mgg4591 (Jun 4, 2011)

I pulled the distributer and put it back in and it started. Its starting hard though, and doesn't always start up, so im gonna pick up a used distributer. Lightly tapping the distributer with a hammer while cranking the engine is the only way it will start. The car also doest shift past 2nd gear, and it slams hard into 2nd from first. I knew about this problem before i got the car, so its not a big deal. The other thing is i scanned for codes and came back with P0100 and P0340, which seem to be the cam sensor malfunction.

Im gonna pick up a tranny from the junkyard as well as a distributer and everything should be good. Got the tranny just about all the way out, just have to remove the torque converter to flex-plate bolts and it should fall right out.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P0100 code is a malfunction of the MAF; check the harness connector. The P0340 is indeed a malfunction of the camshaft position sensor.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

auto zone has distributors for about 160 with lifetime warranties.


----------

